# Helios Metalic Blue UrQs?



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

How rare are they? What years could you get one in the USA? That's the color I really want...


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Helios Metalic Blue UrQs? (DUandCC)*

There is one in my town, a US spec car brought over from Florida. How rare are they? I cant tell, that's for sure.


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Helios Metalic Blue UrQs? (PerL)*

Was the first year for Helios Blue 1985?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Helios Metalic Blue UrQs? (URQ)*

Not sure for the UrQ, but my 1981 4000 5+5 was Helios Metalic Blue... (see link in sig)...


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Helios Metalic Blue UrQs? (DUandCC)*

Helios Blue was from '80-'82
From '82-on Audi switched to Amazon Blue, and Oceanic Blue (which I have never seen on an urq.)
Piccy of a Helios blue urq...








And in Amazon blue...I've seen only two, and they were an '84, and an '85










Oceanic blue! CGT












_Modified by Sepp at 3:28 AM 12-31-2005_


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

OK, Amazon Blue would also be OK if I can't find a Helios...both are GORGEOUS. So, if you hear of a UrQ in either color for sale somewhere int he USA...please let me know...


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Helios Metalic Blue UrQs? (Sepp)*

A friend of mine owns a Coupe quattro in Oceanic blue! A really nice color.
And come to think of it, the Urq here i my town might as well be Amazon blue.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (DUandCC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUandCC* »_OK, Amazon Blue would also be OK if I can't find a Helios...both are GORGEOUS. So, if you hear of a UrQ in either color for sale somewhere int he USA...please let me know...

No problem.
I do agree they are great colors.
Or you could be a psychpath like me, and buy a ur with in a color you don't want and respray it yourself...
Mine was graphite metallic, but I really wanted tornado red.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Helios Metalic Blue UrQs? (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_A friend of mine owns a Coupe quattro in Oceanic blue! A really nice color.
And come to think of it, the Urq here i my town might as well be Amazon blue.

which one Per? (and happy new year back at you!







)


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Helios Metalic Blue UrQs? (WAUOla)*

Which one? What do you mean?


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Helios Metalic Blue UrQs? (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_A friend of mine owns a Coupe quattro in Oceanic blue!

That urquattro


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Helios Metalic Blue UrQs? (WAUOla)*

That urquattro is one that has been brought over from Florida by it's current owner, that comes from here, but still lives in Florida. The quat still has it's Florida plates on. This is his "summer car" when he is here (back home) on vacation, in Florida he has a Golf 4 R32 and a Sport quattro, among others. I'll tell you more on MSN one day...


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Helios Metalic Blue UrQs? (PerL)*

Somebody aught to slap that guy...UrQs are much more rare here. He could have jsut sold it here and bought a Euro spec one over there...


----------



## beermonster (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Helios Metalic Blue UrQs? (DUandCC)*

Aren't the US models down tuned with approx 165bhp?


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Helios Metalic Blue UrQs? (beermonster)*

YES


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Helios Metalic Blue UrQs? (DUandCC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUandCC* »_Somebody aught to slap that guy...UrQs are much more rare here. He could have jsut sold it here and bought a Euro spec one over there...









Well, he still has a Sport quattro in FL, so it isnt all that bad


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Helios Metalic Blue UrQs? (URQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *URQ* »_YES









But a ECU chip and wastegate spring will bring them back to somewhere north of 200hp...


----------



## quattro v1.0 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: (DUandCC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUandCC* »_OK, Amazon Blue would also be OK if I can't find a Helios...both are GORGEOUS. So, if you hear of a UrQ in either color for sale somewhere int he USA...please let me know...

Whats your price range? I have a 73k mile car and its been out west all its life.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (quattro v1.0)*

Gorgeous...simply gorgeous. I was thinking I'd be looking in the $8-10k rannge...but what are you asking for her? Tell me mreo about her.Low miles, check. Right color, check. Great condition and a western (rust free?) car, check. Any mods? Any thing need attention? Don't supose youd be interested in a 1 owner 1993 RX-7 R1? I was going to sell it to pay for the UrQ...


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (DUandCC)*

P.S....is that an 83?


----------



## quattro v1.0 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: (DUandCC)*

This should take care of the basics: 
http://scmclane.tripod.com/Helios/index.html
Since that write up I have added a 19 row oil cooler with braided lines, and updtaed to the newer 4000 style dash with the dial-type diff lock switch and rebuilt the brake servo. I also put NEW g-60's on the front with slotted rotors in the last 100 miles.
I need to be in the $13k range but I'll work with the right owner, this car is SO worth it.
and yes, its hella-rust free...


----------



## Mr.RS4 (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: (quattro v1.0)*

can I ask a question. 
You would know what its like having to deal with a car that runs pretty hot. How much did that radiator cost you, and how much of a difference did it make to your cars temperatures?


----------



## quattro v1.0 (Mar 13, 2005)

Yea, the car is an 83 with tons of updates.
The dyalinx radiator is great, I dont drive it much when the weater get ridiculous here but the temp stays very low.


----------



## Mr.RS4 (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: (quattro v1.0)*

My 85 is similar, i cant drive it in the wicked heat, being black doesnt help. But id like to get my fan to do less of the work.
Ta


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (Mr.RS4)*

So, how fast do you need to sell that blue beauty? $13k is a little higher than I intended and will take a bit longer to come up with...but starting with a perfect example would sure be nice. Oh, does everything work? AC?


----------



## quattro v1.0 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: (DUandCC)*

I don't need to sell it fast. I don't _need_ to sell it at all, but lately I have been wanting a much simpler car as a project. Maybe another Lancia Scorpion or something... If I continue with this car in the fashion I would like, I will "invest" another $6000 in it but it will not be worth any more than it is right now...
I really luv this car alot and took much time to buy it. The car was basically 'done' when I got it but since then I have tinkered with it and continued the improvements. By the way, an UrQuattro is never done...
It does not have A/C, niether of mine do. And even the ones which do have working A/C feel like a car that has weak A/C at best.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (quattro v1.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quattro v1.0* »_
It does not have A/C, niether of mine do. And even the ones which do have working A/C feel like a car that has weak A/C at best.

Bummer, here in the humid south...I've got the oave A/C...and I'm very familiar with the pathetic excuse for A/C they put in the Type85 cars...my CGT has the same basic system...with a little moding, you CAN get it cold... So, how hard would it be to put back? What all was removed?


----------



## quattro v1.0 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: (DUandCC)*

It was all removed but it was done proper, not a hatchet job. I don't have the parts from the blue car, I never got them with the purchase. I had a fairly complete set out of my red car that I ebayed about 4 months ago though. It wouldnt be hard if you are already familiar with that sort of thing.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (quattro v1.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quattro v1.0* »_
Whats your price range? I have a 73k mile car and its been out west all its life.








OMG

















































I have just seen perfection. And I must say that I love the way your car looks with those wheels, so much better then the narrow wheels and different than the R8's


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Krant* »_OMG

















































I have just seen perfection. And I must say that I love the way your car looks with those wheels, so much better then the narrow wheels and different than the R8's

Agreed, this picture is now my new desktop background!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (PerL)*

Has been my background for a while now...
MUST SAVE MORE MONEY FAST!!!!!!


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (DUandCC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUandCC* »_Has been my background for a while now...
MUST SAVE MORE MONEY FAST!!!!!!
If I wasn't in the process of buying my GTO, you'd have to save REALLY REALLY fast


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*








Back off biatch!


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (DUandCC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUandCC* »_







Back off biatch!






















That would be the ultimate richard move, someone with a Ur-Q steals someones dream Ur-Q that they have been looking to find for a bit. On another note, one can never have enough Ur-Q's


----------



## quattro v1.0 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

Thanks guys for the compliments. Im so on the verge of doing a 20V efi and keeping it forever... ugh thats alot of money to put into it though. I have the engine and efi system ready to go, just gathering parts along the way...


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (quattro v1.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quattro v1.0* »_Thanks guys for the compliments. Im so on the verge of doing a 20V efi and keeping it forever... ugh thats alot of money to put into it though. I have the engine and efi system ready to go, just gathering parts along the way...

DON'T!!


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_
DON'T!!








I agree, thats baby needs to be left stock


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

Stock is for wossies!


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (URQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *URQ* »_Stock is for wossies!
Whats a wossie?


----------



## quattro v1.0 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

Oh heavens, its not stock







Quite a sleeper though isnt it... It has a 90 MC2 engine with a K24 and runs about 15-16 psi boost.  With 4:11 gearing and a close ratio trans from a quantum syncho it pulls the tarmac right off the street. The engine compartment shows a few hints that its not stock, the aluminum Dialynx radiator and the BF oil cooler and some heat barrier wrapped around the fuel lines etc... It was no hack job though, if it werent for the radiator and the oil coolder you wouldnt be able to tell the workmanship from factory.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_DON'T!!









Agreed...I'll never be able to afford it if you do that...


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (URQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *URQ* »_Stock is for wossies!

Hondas are available at your local salesman.








Now, to answer my opinion on this a bit more seriously, it has
to do with the genuinity of the(se) cars. As we all - I hope -
know, there has only been 898 20 valved urquattros produced.
Over it's lifespan, now being 25 years at the most, many urqs
has died and been misused to scraps. Sadly, so many people
are willing to sacrefice their car for either updating the interior
or the enginebay. I really can not see the preferable winnings
by doing so, as there are few really nice urquattros left. IF the
need for a 20 valve engine is so great, consider an S2 or a
somewhat "taken down" urquattro to rebuild. YES the need for
better accelerations etc etc etc is always there asking you to
push your limits, but in another 15 years of time, when this car
is vintage, I would ask myself "WHAT THE HELL HAVE I BEEN
DOING TO THIS GEM?!!"








So please, consider the options before you go ahead and fuss
up the matching numbers and originality of yet another urq.
If not doing serious motorsports or having a tremendous
demand for high-power output, tuning the car would be best
done on the engine delivered on production.
For me it would be like a rally replica. It is cool, it will function,
but it will NEVER have that special identity as the real deal. I
would never take down a complete urquattro to do this.


_Modified by WAUOla at 11:05 AM 1-28-2006_


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_consider an S2 

Not that easy, as the S2 never made it to the North American markets. The only thing they got of this body style was the 90-91 Coupe quattro 20V, and they didnt sell much making them pretty expensive today, for 15 year old cars.


----------



## civcklr (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: (PerL)*

I saw a few years back in Autotrader online in L.A., an 84? helios urq with gold wheels, low miles and in super nice cond for $2000.00 at a car lot...It had ben a trade in, and the lot had no idea what it was. I called, and the guy said it had sold as soon as they opend on the day the add came out. I told him they had givin it away, and he said"yea, I found out after the guy had the title in hand"







He also said there had ben non stop calls about it.... Just goes to show, you never know when one will turn up. I just left a note on one(only the 2nd one Iv'e seen here in tucson) to see if it may be for sale.....No call back..







It was a red one from colo, and it was pretty beat with some cheezy aftrmkt wheels on it....


----------



## benzvr6 (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: (civcklr)*

Got lucky last year... While surfing the web came across an 84 URQ. It was a weird blue, not very nice in the pictures. Emailed the guy... turned out the car was 100km from my home.
Drove up and bought it. 
It’s one of the very few Oceanic Blue URQs ever made. 95000km! Very very nice and original... except for the stereo and deleted cat.
Would never think of messing with its originality
Ben


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (benzvr6)*

Share some pics with us please.


----------



## civcklr (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: (benzvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *benzvr6* »_Got lucky last year... While surfing the web came across an 84 URQ. It was a weird blue, not very nice in the pictures. Emailed the guy... turned out the car was 100km from my home.
Drove up and bought it. 
It’s one of the very few Oceanic Blue URQs ever made. 95000km! Very very nice and original... except for the stereo and deleted cat.
Would never think of messing with its originality
Ben

Pfffft Lucky...


----------



## benzvr6 (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: (urquattro83)*

As soon as the snow melts away... I`ll post pics.
Later
Ben


----------



## mik_git (Mar 17, 2006)

I took delivery of mine on monday, had only just started serious looking. It popped up and i bought it straight away for a bargain







its an 82 but not sure on the colour


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (mik_git)*

Beautiful car





















, and let me be the first to say welcome


----------



## mik_git (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

thanks, i've wanted one for over 20 years, have been having a bit of a look, but only just got the authorisation from the missus to buy one, and there you go happy as can be. apparantly its the only '82 in australia, but don't quote me on that...


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (mik_git)*

Wow, this is totally breathtaking!







The colour is fantastic and it looks like new. Have fun driving and owning it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mik_git (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

hey quattro krant, a 2006 GTO? is that a pontiac GTO? as the holden monaro that we export to you guys?


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (mik_git)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mik_git* »_hey quattro krant, a 2006 GTO? is that a pontiac GTO? as the holden monaro that we export to you guys?
Absolutely







I can't wait for better weather so I can pull it out of storage. First ever brand new car I have boughten and so far, i LOVE it. Now, to just figure out how I can be buried in both the Ur-Q and the GTO


----------



## mik_git (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

well i can sujest a way... but you may not like it...


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (mik_git)*

Saw me in half at the waist. Hell, each "half" would still be over 3 feet tall


----------

